

Doctors aren’t accepting new patients with private insurance either - Peachy
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/doctors-arent-accepting-new-patients-with-private-insurance-either/

======
gronkie
It is interesting to note that some private plans are more restrictive than
Medicaid. That's not what most people think and certainly not what we often
hear.

